# Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]*

					Nach dem Launch der Geforce GTX 660 hat die PCGH-Redaktion diesen neuen Komplett-PC konfiguriert. Gebaut und verkauft wird der Rechner von Alternate.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Frequently (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor kurzem diesen Rechner gekauft, da ich viel Wert auf einen Silent-PC lege und ich wurde auch nicht enttäuscht.  Die Einzelteile wären vielleicht 90euro billiger gewesen, aber nur so weiß ich was das komplette System am Ende auch leistet und vor allem wie laut es ist. Zudem spar ich mir Zeit und Nerven für den Zusammenbau, sowie Kosten für Wärmeleitpaste etc.  Durch das geschenkte Spiel und OS hat sich das sowieso relativiert.
Der einzige Nachteil: Es ist alles so perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt, dass kaum Aufrüstungspotenzial besteht. Sobald nämlich eine Komponente aufgerüstet wird, bremst eine andere den Leistungsgewinn aus. 
Was allerdings garnicht silent ist, ist das DVD Laufwerk. Zum Glück braucht man es heutzutage kaum noch....

Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage bzgl. der Speicherfrequenz des Arbeitsspeichers. Diese sollte ja mit mit 1600mhz angebunden sein. 
Allerdings werden nur 667mhz max bandwidth ausgelesen für die beiden Module (siehe Anhang), was 1333mhz bedeuten würden. Die dram frequency stimmt hingegen.
Müsste ich jetzt was im Bios umstellen oder ist das so gewollt?


----------



## x^2 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]*

nach aktuellen hardwarepreisen bei alternate könnte das system 40€ günstiger sein (selbe komponenten im pc-konfigurator, inkl. zusammenbau). 

edit - bei alternate klagen user über blackscreens bei diesem pc... verträgt sich da etwas nicht?


----------



## Accipiper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bald verfügbar: PCGH-Premium-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 + Core i5-3450 [Anzeige]*



Frequently schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage bzgl. der Speicherfrequenz des Arbeitsspeichers. Diese sollte ja mit mit 1600mhz angebunden sein.
> Allerdings werden nur 667mhz max bandwidth ausgelesen für die beiden Module (siehe Anhang), was 1333mhz bedeuten würden. Die dram frequency stimmt hingegen.
> Müsste ich jetzt was im Bios umstellen oder ist das so gewollt?


 
Der RAM-Takt passt, da werden ja knapp 800 MHz bei CPU-Z angezeigt. (erstes Bild -> DRAM-Frequency)
Da ist alles in Ordnung


----------

